# Riley's Snooker Hall, Walsall, August 2010



## TranKmasT (Aug 29, 2010)

This building is currently being refurbished and made into another snooker hall of a different name. It used to be Riley's snooker club and before that the 5th Nightclub. And even before that it was Drill Hall for the Territorial Army who moved out in 1984. The historical significance of the building is a monument errected in honour of the 5th Battalion South Staffordshire regiment. 

Thanks to Katibe the part owner(hope I've spelt it right)who allowed me to walk around and take some shots. 

I cut and pasted this from IC Walsall.co.uk

_"The commemorative monument has been there since the TA centre was built in 1910.

"Soldiers who fought in two World Wars have marched underneath it and it should be safeguarded out of respect for them and for future generations."

Campaigners say the monument should be removed and housed in the Staffordshire Regiment Museum as they say it is a vital part of Walsall's history.

They fear the former TA centre, which has lain empty could fall victim to vandals and arson-ists"_

1)





2)




3)This is the crest for the 5th Battalion South Staffordshire regiment which campaigners want preserved.





4)




5)




6)




7)




8)




9)




10)Has a Gala Bingo feel to it don't you think...





11)




12)




13)




14)




15)




16)




17)




18)




19)




Cheers


----------



## djrich (Aug 30, 2010)

I love those table light shades, great pics.


----------



## chaoticreason (Sep 2, 2010)

I wonder how different it will all look when refurbished.
Nice shots,and cool one for gaining permission first,
it is amazing where folk will let you go if you only ask politely.
Even the MOD have sometimes said yes!


----------



## DogRecon (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicely done Trank


----------



## Foz77 (Sep 3, 2010)

chaoticreason said:


> I wonder how different it will all look when refurbished.
> Nice shots,and cool one for gaining permission first,
> it is amazing where folk will let you go if you only ask politely.
> Even the MOD have sometimes said yes!




Yep, a little bit of politeness can sometimes go a long way. Better than skulking about like a thief in the night 

Think most people don't mind you taking pictures, its when they see people blatantly walking about their land/property without asking that gets their backs up - well it would certainly get my back up


----------



## TranKmasT (Sep 3, 2010)

Foz77 said:


> Think most people don't mind you taking pictures, its when they see people blatantly walking about their land/property without asking that gets their backs up - well it would certainly get my back up



And when all else fails a Jedi mind trick may help.....


----------



## Potter (Sep 3, 2010)

I like the old traffic lights and the old fireplace.


----------



## OSPA (Sep 3, 2010)

Great place, got loads of character and you've captured it really well!


----------

